# (IV) Precipitação máx. em 24h em Novembro 2010



## AnDré (27 Out 2010 às 10:31)

Qual a precipitação máxima registada em Novembro de 2010, por um período de 24 horas, numa estação oficial em Portugal continental e ilhas?


-----------------

Outras sondagens a decorrer:
(I) Temperatura Mínima em Novembro de 2010
(II) Temperatura Máxima em Novembro de 2010
(III) Precipitação máxima em Novembro de 2010


----------



## vitamos (27 Out 2010 às 11:04)

60 a 79,9mm


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Out 2010 às 11:16)

60,0mm a 79,9mm


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Out 2010 às 12:14)

De 80,0mm a 99,9mm!!!


----------



## MSantos (27 Out 2010 às 12:23)

Vamos lá ver se acerto: *60,0mm a 79,9mm*


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Out 2010 às 12:28)

160 a 179 mm


----------



## miguel (27 Out 2010 às 13:05)

120,0mm a 139,9mm


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Out 2010 às 13:13)

80,0mm a 99,9mm


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Out 2010 às 13:41)

60,0mm a 79,9mm


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Out 2010 às 13:43)

120mm a 139.9mm...


----------



## David sf (27 Out 2010 às 13:49)

80,0 a 99,9 mm.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Out 2010 às 16:41)

140,0mm a 159,9mm


----------



## Liliana15 (27 Out 2010 às 17:14)

A minha aposta é:* 60,0mm a 79,9mm*


----------



## João Soares (27 Out 2010 às 17:33)

80,0mm a 99,9mm


----------



## Meteo Caldas (27 Out 2010 às 18:22)

80,0mm a 99,9mm


----------



## dahon (27 Out 2010 às 20:08)

140,0mm a 159,9mm


----------



## Z13 (27 Out 2010 às 22:36)

*60,0mm a 79,9mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Out 2010 às 23:19)

120 a 139 mm

Uma boa regadela que iremos ter. E se calhar o meu valor irá "pecar" por defeito!


----------



## rcjla (28 Out 2010 às 00:46)

120,0mm a 139,9mm


----------



## vinc7e (28 Out 2010 às 01:12)

80,0mm a 99,9mm


----------



## squidward (28 Out 2010 às 02:05)

60 a 79,9 mm


----------



## Fi (28 Out 2010 às 18:22)

60,0mm a 79,9mm 
Nenhuma enchente, acho eu.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Out 2010 às 22:39)

120 a 139,9 no Minho pois claro onde haveria de ser !!


----------



## CJ'43 (29 Out 2010 às 02:16)

140,0mm a 159,9mm


----------



## AnDré (29 Out 2010 às 07:25)

100,0mm a 119,9mm


----------



## ac_cernax (31 Out 2010 às 16:21)

Fico-me pelo intervalo de *60m* a *79,9mm*.


----------



## AnDré (26 Nov 2010 às 11:18)

Precipitação acumulada entre as 9h do dia 25 e as 9h do dia 26:

185,2mm - Areeiro (1590m);

Mais em: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Novembro 2010
------------------

Sondagem sem vencedores...


----------

